# My take on Smoked Cioppino  W/Qview



## africanmeat (Jul 31, 2011)

Yesterday I made a salsa hot vary hot from jalapenos and red bird eye chili .so I decided to put it to a taste

I got in the freezer mussels, shrimps and squid.

I peeled the shrimps the shell I put in a pot with water, onion and  a chopped   carrot to boil and make a stock for the dish.  






























The mussels  and the shrimps I put in the smoker 190 for 45 minutes with oak. 








When the stock is ready  I  strained  it and add to the stock  diced potatoes, a tab of tomato paste ,a tsp of sugar, 2 tbsp of my salsa ,salt , black pepper  and the squid .

And it must boil for an hour so the squid will soften. 




































After an hour I added the shrimps and ½ of the mussels to the stock (now it is a thick sauce)

For 10 minutes. 






















Now you can serve it. 






















With the other ½ of the mussels I left it in the smoker for another 1 ½ hour and I put it in a jar with vegetable oil for future salad. 















Thanks for looking  at my post


----------



## venture (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks like a perfect meal!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## gros cochon (Jul 31, 2011)

That looks fantastic Ahron. I'd love to taste it.


----------



## meateater (Jul 31, 2011)

Great looking cioppino, I love that stuff.


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks amazing and so delicious !

Rich


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 31, 2011)

Holy Mackerel!!!

Awesome----You're really testing my keyboard, Ahron!!!!

In case you didn't know, an iMac keyboard was NOT made to work under water !!!!!

You really make some awesome stuff I never saw or heard of before!!!!

Thanks Buddy!

Bear


----------



## bigbob73 (Jul 31, 2011)

Well played indeed!


----------



## daveomak (Jul 31, 2011)

Ahron, I'm glad you are alternating seafood with red smoked cured meats.  You will be here for a long long long long time driving me crazy.....

Thanks.......Dave


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 1, 2011)

Looks delicious Ahron!

You have been coming up with some great recipes lately!

Keep it up!


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 1, 2011)

Venture said:


> Looks like a perfect meal!
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


  Thanks it was  great did not need to clean the pot




Gros Cochon said:


> That looks fantastic Ahron. I'd love to taste it.


   Thanks it is easy fly to NY and from NY to cape town .i will give you a plate .
 




meateater said:


> Great looking cioppino, I love that stuff.


 Thanks




AlaskanBear said:


> Looks amazing and so delicious !
> 
> Rich


 Thanks Rich




Bearcarver said:


> Holy Mackerel!!!
> 
> Awesome----You're really testing my keyboard, Ahron!!!!
> 
> ...


 I am sorry Bear but my daughters iMac keyboard is  Waterproofed  

i did not know  i will be moor careful next time.Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 


bigbob73 said:


> Well played indeed!


Thanks
 




DaveOmak said:


> Ahron, I'm glad you are alternating seafood with red smoked cured meats.  You will be here for a long long long long time driving me crazy.....
> 
> Thanks.......Dave


 Hi Dave looks i got a new job i am a driver i drive you crazy, i drive my wife crazy and i drive my neighbors crazy .looks like i do a good job.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 




SmokinAl said:


> Looks delicious Ahron!
> 
> You have been coming up with some great recipes lately!
> 
> Keep it up!


 Thanks AL. some from other countries and some from my head


----------



## shooter1 (Aug 1, 2011)

That looks awesome Ahron, great job.


----------



## moikel (Aug 4, 2011)

Looks great,using the prawn shells for stock very classic french cookery. Did you crush them with a potato masher while they were simmering?The potatoes  make me think of portugese caldiera ,a bit of smoked paprika for next time maybe ?Or even a bit of that smoked chorizo? I have 45,000 people born in Portugal,let alone born here of Portugese heritage, living 5 minutes from me . Your dish looks/sounds absolutely smashing.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Wallabies for Bledisloe on saturday


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 6, 2011)

Moikel said:


> Looks great,using the prawn shells for stock very classic french cookery. Did you crush them with a potato masher while they were simmering?The potatoes  make me think of portugese caldiera ,a bit of smoked paprika for next time maybe ?Or even a bit of that smoked chorizo? I have 45,000 people born in Portugal,let alone born here of Portugese heritage, living 5 minutes from me . Your dish looks/sounds absolutely smashing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Thanks Moikel ,no i add to the potato's the squid and simmer it long because the squid ,For squid to be soft or you cook it quick or long time.so some of the potato's (the small ones) will melt.and will thicken the sauce.

  the shrimps and the mussels gave it a strong smoky flavor.but the chorizo is a good idea next time.you so lucky the Portuguese food is so good i love it .we used to be next to a big Portuguese community

when we lived in Johannesburg .

Sorry it is not your or mine this year the All Blacks got it again


----------

